# Char-Griller Mods from Junk Around the House - QView



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

I had to do some mods after browsing the forum. Found some stuff that's been sitting around the house for years and commenced to building. Here are the pics.

1st I built a smokestack extender out of some A/C ducting leftover from 15 years ago. It was to big a diameter so I mangled it into the proper shape.








Next I built a charcoal basket out of some 20 year old perforated steel I thought I'd never use but it was free so I took it.







Took the old grate out of my dead gas grill and shortened it. You'll see why shortly.







Put 2 bolts in the 2 holes in the side of the smoke chamber. Again. You'll see why shortly.







Made a baffle out of the last piece of stainless sheet I had acquired many years ago from a former employer. Rolled it to get the right curve so it would fit between the grate and the side. Punched 2 holes in it to line up with the bolts. The bolts hold it in position. The other end of the baffle pushes against the grate holding it in position.







Found (2) 3/8" thick stainless plates I thought would make nice tuning plates. Also courtesy of a former employer.







Water pan added. Works in conjunction with the tuning plates. Hopefully I'll figure out the right positioning for proper temp control.







Sealed up with foil and ready to spark up.













Now for some ribs.







Thermometer calibrated in boiling H2O. It was dead nuts. I was shocked.







The wood. Pecan. Apple. Red Oak.







Thin Blue Smoke.







All done and ready to eat. Had to add some ABTs and a couple dogs.







Looks edible to me.


----------



## olddawg (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice looking mods and the ribs have my mouth watering.


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks. And it only costs me whatever the foil was and the 75 cent water pan.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice mods, nice ribs, but wrapping bacon around hot dogs proves you got good taste!

Bear


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's awesome!

Have you been able to test whether or not the temp is solid across the grate?


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an oven thermometer I moved back and forth and it was less than 10 degrees difference. I really need 2 thermometers. That's the next project. Mounting 2 therms in the lid near grate level.


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

I got the bacon wrapped hot dog idea off of this forum somewhere. My kids loved them.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice to see some down home genuine red-neck engineering. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Always a good feeling when you can use up the old stuff you've been hanging on to - especially when the wife keeps wanting you to toss it out.... lol.

Nice looking que!


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife's a bigger pack rat than I am so keeping junk is not a problem at my house.


----------



## calebstringer (Jul 29, 2010)

ok, dumb question...what is the point of the extension on the chimney? keep heat in longer?

Also, have you had any issues with the side burner on your chargriller? mine has been giving me fits with very weak flame, then the other day it caught fire underneath the burner, and melted my igniter wire and melted the plastic knob on the valve off.... how can I fix it???

your mods are giving me ideas! :-)


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 29, 2010)

calebstringer said:


> ok, dumb question...what is the point of the extension on the chimney? keep heat in longer?
> 
> Also, have you had any issues with the side burner on your chargriller? mine has been giving me fits with very weak flame, then the other day it caught fire underneath the burner, and melted my igniter wire and melted the plastic knob on the valve off.... how can I fix it???
> 
> your mods are giving me ideas! :-)


The chimney extension helps direct the flow of smoke and heat  over the meat better from the firebox side to the exhaust side. If the chimney is not extended all the smoke and heat comes out of the firebox, goes straight up to the top of the chamber, travels along the top of the chamber, then out the chimney. But with the chimney extended down it forces it to come back down to grate level before going out the chimney.

..... as for your sideburner sounds like you got a partialy blocked venturi or tube. A lot of times spiders or something will nest in there (then die) and provide an obstuction to your gas flow - the flame underneath was probably from the gas not getting past the blockage. You want to dissassemble the burner and its tubing, and clean everything out real good. The wire shouldn't be hard, just buy some wire and connectors and re-wire it. Now the knob may be harder to find, not sure how much Char-griller would charge for one, but you could also try stove/oven knobs you find at Home Depot or Lowes (might require some customizing to fit).


----------



## calebstringer (Jul 29, 2010)

hmm i never thought of that! thanks! The knob I can probably work with and get it back on, but it is only $2 on chargrillers site...however they dont sell a new side burner if it came down to needing that.  I emailed them and no respsonse.  Ill take it apart tomorrow and report back! :-)


----------



## calebstringer (Jul 30, 2010)

well, on my way to lowes to try and get the stuff for the chimney extension, and hopefully a shaker box too.  I really like that idea!

I pulled apart my side burner, and it was just as you said. spider web clogged it up.  cleared it out, and voila, works perfectly now!! Thanks!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 30, 2010)

calebstringer said:


> well, on my way to lowes to try and get the stuff for the chimney extension, and hopefully a shaker box too.  I really like that idea!
> 
> I pulled apart my side burner, and it was just as you said. spider web clogged it up.  cleared it out, and voila, works perfectly now!! Thanks!


Good to hear. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think they acutally tell you in the instruction book on all gas grills to check the venturi tubes at the start of the BBQ season for spider/web. Course that would imply that we actually take the time to read the instructions! lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2010)

calebstringer said:


> well, on my way to lowes to try and get the stuff for the chimney extension, and hopefully a shaker box too.  I really like that idea!
> 
> I pulled apart my side burner, and it was just as you said. spider web clogged it up.  cleared it out, and voila, works perfectly now!! Thanks!


LOL----Just like magic !

A guy in Oregon tells a guy in Ohio There's probably spider webs in his side burner. Sure enough, that's what it was. These guys are Awesome! That's one of the reasons why this is such a great place.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 30, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----Just like magic !
> 
> A guy in Oregon tells a guy in Ohio There's probably spider webs in his side burner. Sure enough, that's what it was. These guys are Awesome! That's one of the reasons why this is such a great place.
> 
> Bear


LOL... I would like to say I had never had this particular experience happen to me because I did due diligance and read the manual..... but that would just be plain lying... heh-heh.


----------



## calebstringer (Aug 1, 2010)

uh, rgr the not reading the manual!! lol

anywho, heres a couple mods that this thread inspired me to do!

here's the 3 new thermometers







therm close up







chimney extension







shaker box







my dog checking out my new shaker box  lol


----------



## calebstringer (Aug 1, 2010)

I went to lowes to get a shaker box...didnt have it.  so i scrounged up the expanded metal in my barn, trimmed it with a cutoff wheel, and attached it together with baling wire.  Its as tight as if I would have welded it.

Oh, and no, I dont use kingsford charcoal...just got those for airtight storage of my Stubbs charcoal, and wood chips! :-)


----------

